# Holz unter Wasser - Mauerkrone Ringanker aus Holz



## Koiteich2013 (25. März 2014)

Hallo,

wer von Euch hat Holz unter Wasser verbaut. Ich plane in der Mitte meines Schwimmteiches einen gemauerten 10m mal 3,5 m Bereich. Die Folie wird vor Ort verschweist und geht über die Mauer bis zum Ufer. Auf dem Mauerwerk soll, auf der Folie liegend eine Art Ringanker aus Holz verbaut werden.

Eventuell würde ich Cumaru oder IPE nehmen. Ich habe aber auch gehört das Lärche, Eiche und sogar Fichte verwendet wird. Was habt Ihr da für Langzeiterfahrungen. Hat jemand so etwas sogar in meiner Nähe (Varel/Oldenburg) ?



gruß

Heiko 

heiko_koenig@freenet.de


----------



## citty2904 (25. März 2014)

Hallo,
theoretisch geht jedes Holz.
Es ist nur wichtig, dass es dauerhaft unter Wasser ist. Je schwerer das Eigengewicht des Holzes umso weniger Abtrieb bzw. Gewicht brauchst du um es unter Wasser zu halten.
Ich persönlich werde bei mir Fichte nehmen und mit Betonrabatten unter Wasser halten.
Vorteile: günstig, überall erhältlich, leicht zu bearbeiten 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Zacky (25. März 2014)

ich hab Lärche verbaut


----------



## citty2904 (25. März 2014)

Hi Zacky,
schaut gut aus! Wie hast du die Konstruktion beschwert?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Zacky (25. März 2014)

Ich habe von unten Betonrasenkantensteine 1m lang - 5 cm stark - 25 cm tief angeschraubt. Die Kantensteine natürlich ganz langsam durchgebohrt, die Holzdielen (2 Stück - glaube je 14 cm breit?) auf dem Rasen mit einer kurzen Lattung (also auf Gesamtbreite gelegt) verschraubt und dazwischen dann die 1m langen Kantensteine gelegt und von unten durch die gebohrten Löcher verschraubt. Man achte auf die Schraubengröße (Länge), nicht das sie auf der Deckseite wieder raus schauen. Anschließend das gesamte Konstrukt mit Hilfe von 2 Leuten in den Teich getragen (3-4 wären besser gewesen ) und auf die Kante gelegt. Zwischen Betonsteinen und Folie noch Vlies gelegt und dann von der Innenseite (Schwimmbereich) noch eine halbe Diele als Blende gegen geschraubt. Hinten stellenweise eine Lattung nach unten führend geschraubt und im Kies eingegraben. War das halbwegs verständlich? 

Wegen des Auftriebes musste ich aber noch zwei größere Feldsteine auf den Rand der Dielung (zum Pflanzenbereich hin) legen. Das Holz ist bei uns ständig unter Wasser und man sollte bedenken, dass es auch ganz schön glatt wird. Was aber auch normal scheint, wenn sich darauf ein kleiner Algenflim bildet. Mit Ausharzen oder Ähnlichem hatten wir bislang keine Probleme. Das Holz ist gut gequollen, so dass ein vernünftiger Abstand (5mm oder so) zwischen den Dielen bleiben sollte.


----------



## samorai (25. März 2014)

Ungefähr so! 

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Koiteich2013 (25. März 2014)

Danke für die Antworten,

@Zacky,

hast Du zufällig ein frisches Foto. Mich würde mal interessieren wie dieses Holz nach 3 Jahren aussieht. Hast Du einen Kiesbodenfilter, wie bist Du damit zufrieden ? Man liest ja soviel kritische Beiträge über diese Technik. Mir wurden auch Lärche Gartenschwelle angeboten. 2meter lang 19cm breit 9cm hoch (würde perfekt meine Mauer verdecken (17cm plus folie). Was hälts Du von Cumaru und IPE ?

gruß

Heiko


----------



## citty2904 (25. März 2014)

Hallo Heiko,

deine gewählten Hölzer haben den Vorteil, dass sie von Haus aus schon schwerer sind als Wasser.
Deine zusätzliche Beschwerung hält sich also in Grenzen.
Erkaufen musst du dir das natürlich durch einen relativ hohen Preis.
Aber natürlich erstklassige Wahl.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Koiteich2013 (28. März 2014)

Aber wie wird das mit der Farbe sein ? Ich habe die jetzt erstmal ins Wasser gelegt um zu sehen wie schnell die Farbe raus ist.


----------



## Zacky (28. März 2014)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> hast Du zufällig ein frisches Foto. Mich würde mal interessieren wie dieses Holz nach 3 Jahren aussieht. Hast Du einen Kiesbodenfilter, wie bist Du damit zufrieden ?




Sorry Heiko. Habe den Beitrag wohl überlesen bzw. nicht drauf geachtet. Ein Foto mache ich noch heute, stelle es ein und ja ich habe einen Kiesbodenfilter. Ich bin so weit zufrieden, nur ist der Kies 16/32 für Pflanzen zu grob. Auch würde ich den Kiesbereich nicht mehr so tief machen, habe im Schwimmteich gut 50 cm und habe im Koiteich nur noch 20 cm gemacht. Dort habe ich auch feineren Kies 8/16 genommen und die Pflanzen wachsen dort besser. Die Fadenalgen hat man trotzdem und hängen ganz schön am Kies, aber das gehört wohl zum Hobby dazu (Algen und Kies trennen ). Ansonsten würde ich einen Kies-durchströmten Pflanzenbereich immer wieder bauen, aber nur noch mit einem vernünftigen Vorfilter (Siebfilter), denn den habe ich am Schwimmteich noch nicht dran.


----------



## Zacky (28. März 2014)

...das Holz sieht aktuell so aus - Lärche

        

Das Holz wird natürlich regelmäßig auch mit dem Schrubber vom Algenbewuchs befreit und es ist auch glatt, ansonsten kann ich bislang nichts negatives feststellen.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (24. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Zacky,

mein tropisches Hartholz liegt gerade zusammen mit Lärche seit 4 Wochen im Wasserbad. Die dunkle IPE und Cumaru ist noch dunkler geworden und sieht fas Schwarz aus.
Vermulich werde ich Lärche nehemn. Zur zeit suche Bohlen aus Sibirischer Winterlärche. Mein Teich wird deinem vom Design her recht nahe kommen. Was mich stört ist das die grüne Folie so "algig" aussieht, kann man da was mit vertretbaren Aufwand gegen unternehmen. Mit Teichsauger reinigen zum Beispiel ?

gruß

Heiko


----------



## Zacky (25. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Heiko.

Das mit der Folie und den Algen ist leider immer ein wenig aufwändiger. Durch Schrubben und mit einem Teichsauger wird man es bestimmt etwas sauberer bekommen, aber es bleibt nicht aus. Auf der grünen Folie sieht man die Algen halt immer sehr gut. Auf der Folie wird sich so oder so ein Algenflaum bilden.


----------



## Clausd (23. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen, wir überlegen auch gerade Holz im Teich zu verbauen - ggf Eiche. Hab nur bedenken wg. der Gerbsäure.
Hat sich wg. dem Holz irgendwie das Teichwasser verfärbt?
Wie ist Eure Langzeiterfahrung mit Lärche?
Gabs Probleme mit "Ausharzen" der Lärche?
Vielen Dank
Claus


----------



## Koiteich2013 (23. Aug. 2017)

Hier, das ist mein Teich. Sibirische Lärchenbretter 19cm breit. Die Seitenwangen sind Lärchenbretter 5cm breit. Drunter ist ein wenig Beton, dort habe ich die Bretter
festgedübelt. 




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nk2blfC2vA_


gruß
Heiko


----------



## ironniels (24. Aug. 2017)

Ich habe bei mir eichenbohlen verwendet 2.60m x 0,25 x 0,18 die wiegen trocken schon 120 kg das Stück ...diese habe ich mit folienkaschierten Winkel an die Folie im Teich geheftet und das Holz drann verschraubt das hält bestens ...kein Austritt von Gerbsäure zu erkennen ...


----------

